# Approx 5 or 6 month old male tabby kitten needs home Lancashire UK



## jayne r (Mar 14, 2011)

Hiya last Thursday I took a 5 month old tabby in as was told his owers was going to throw him on the river. Don't know if it's true, I was just a bit gobmacked when the guy up the street told me his owers was going to do it and if I wanted him. I thought I'd be able to pass him on to a charity but they're all full and one even has 38 cats on their waiting list so looks like I've to find him a home myself.

He's absoloutsly aborable, he's really friendly, likes to snuggle up at night time, does sometimes growl when I pick him up but other times he just lays there and lets me stroke his chest. I already have 6 cats and he seems okay with them (he keeps getting bullied by Bebe but he just rus away from her) he gets on really welll with my kitten ginge.

A local cat charity is going to neuter him for free, hopfully sometime this week. I'm in Nelson in Lacashire but could travel by train.


----------

